# Rechnung erhalten



## irie (10 Juni 2012)

Hey ihr Lieben,
ich bin über Google auf diese Seite gestoßen, weil auch ich eine dubiose Email mit einer Rechnung von dem selben Unternehmen erhalten habe, um das es hier höchstwahrscheinlich geht (Mafo, Testkandidaten etc gesucht). ?
Ich war sehr erfreut, etwas über die Firma zu finden, da ansonsten nur gutefrage- und ähnliche Beiträge zu finden sind, die verbreiten, wie toll und seriös das Unternehmen doch angeblich sein soll.
Nach meiner Anmeldung hier war der Original-Beitrag allerdings nicht mehr aufzufinden (da er gelöscht wurde, wie ich jetzt hier erfahren habe).

Leider habe ich nun nicht mitbekommen, was dem Fragensteller im ersten Thread geraten wurde. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Rechnung von neununddreißig Euro widersprochen werden soll und die Sache damit als erledigt anzusehen ist?

Auch ich würde der Rechnung gerne widersprechen und habe schon einige Musterbriefe zum Thema gefunden, aus denen man sich ja durchaus tolle Formulierungen herauspflücken kann. Meine Frage ist jedoch, wie das mit den versteckten Kosten aussieht.
Auf der Seite der Firma steht ja leider doch in einem Unterpunkt, dass ein Beitrag fällig wird. Bei Anmeldung wird darauf zwar nicht hingewiesen,
aber hätte man (bzw. ich) sich die Seite genauer angeschaut, wäre einem der Preis sicher ins Auge gefallen.

Ich würde mich über eine kurze Antwort freuen, wie ich am Besten weiter verfahren soll bzw. wie ich meinen Widerspruch am Besten formulieren soll!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## elsor (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo Irie,

Qiones Marktforschung ne !

ich habe das selbe Problem wie du!!  Und ich habe auf die mail geantwortet, dass ich nicht zahlen werde und auf die entsprechende Rechtslage verwiesen und sogar sofort und unverzüglich eine ellenlange Drohemail erhalten!! Mit Klage und so weiter und sofort. Ton und Formulierung lassen sehr zu wünschen übrig und signaifikant dafür, dass die "firma" keineswegs seriös sein kann.

Es began mit einer normalen Umfragemail die auf die Seite führt. Und ich habschlichtweg gepennt an dem Tag 

Klar habe sie auf die Kosten hingewiesen, aber wie offensichtlich?? Und: Wann wurde der Kostenhinweis online gestellt??? Entweder überließt man das weil man damit gar nicht rechnet oder er wurde erst kürzlich nachgetragen. Lässt sich ja alles überprüfen.

Den Vorgang habe ich gescannt und an Akte24 geschickt. (http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte) das solltest du auch tun, um so mehr Beschwerden umso besser oder?

Wegen der Löschung des Eintrages: Googel mal weiter nach der Firma, gestern standen mehr Einträge als heute drin , ich schätze die lassen die löschen..ist ja ungünstig.

viele Grüße!

ach so.. haben sie dir auch mit der Ip-Adresse gedroht??? Wenn ja, check die mal: meine war irgendwo in  800 km entfernung!


----------



## Goblin (11 Juni 2012)

Eine Ip beweist keinen Vertragsschluss....nu Ruhe hier


----------



## elsor (11 Juni 2012)

Da hast du recht Goblin 
Das Problem ist die haben daten einschließlich email und privatanschrift und auf der anmeldeseite steht oben links tatsache, dass die 39 euro fällig sind. aber das fällt erst auf, wenn man danach sucht! nach formularausfüllen und agb-bestätigung steht davonnix und DA kuckt man ja eigentlich auch nur hin. die ganze seite ist undurchsichtig. und ließ dir mal dein eintrag im forum "klage wegen forumeintrag" durch..das sind dieselben heinis. ich freu mich drauf!
grüßchen


----------



## iriegirl (11 Juni 2012)

Elsor, genau dasselbe bei mir...
Habe widersprochen und eine freche, von Fehlern übersäte Mail mit Drohungen zurück bekommen.

Das mit der IP ist mir relativ latte... ob die nun stimmt oder nicht, das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich bezahlen werde. 
Ich hab es auch bereits Kollegen bei der Akte gemeldet (arbeite selbst als Autorin beim Fernsehen),
aber das kann ewig dauern, bis sich die Beschwerden so häufen, dass sie der Sache nachgehen.


----------



## elsor (12 Juni 2012)

Hey Irie!
Habe es auch an das BMELV weitergeleitet für deren schwarze Liste. Und die haben mir heute schon geantwortet!
Brauchen wir nicht zahlen den Mist 
Und das "unternehmen" ist denen schon zu Ohren gekommen. Na immerhin.
Aber mit ein paar lustigen Drohmails muessen wir wohl leider noch rechnen.


----------



## Hippo (12 Juni 2012)

Haben wir Dir was anderes gesagt ???


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2012)

elsor schrieb:


> BMELV .... die haben mir heute schon geantwortet!
> Brauchen wir nicht zahlen den Mist


Könntest du den Text der Antwort hier mal rein kopieren?


----------



## Megger1986 (13 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Könntest du den Text der Antwort hier mal rein kopieren?


 
Der würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Macht es Sinn wenn sich dort möglichst viele betroffene User melden? Dann würde ich denen auch mal schreiben.
Hatte mir die Internetseite vom BMELV mal angesehen aber leider keine Kontaktadresse gefunden wo man Internetseiten für eine "schwarze Liste" melden kann.


----------



## elsor (13 Juni 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Haben wir Dir was anderes gesagt ???


 
nee, natürlich nicht


----------



## elsor (13 Juni 2012)

Megger1986 schrieb:


> Der würde mich auch mal interessieren.
> Macht es Sinn wenn sich dort möglichst viele betroffene User melden? Dann würde ich denen auch mal schreiben.
> Hatte mir die Internetseite vom BMELV mal angesehen aber leider keine Kontaktadresse gefunden wo man Internetseiten für eine "schwarze Liste" melden kann.


 
auf jeden fall macht das sinn, um so mehr sich melden um so schneller stehen die auf deren abzockerliste! die emailadresse ist " [email protected] " betreff: verbraucherschutz kostenfalle internet!
die website ist http://www.bmelv.de/SharedDocs/Dossier/Verbraucherschutz/Internetkostenfallen.html schaut mal dort rein, die haben super viele infos und auch eine Verlinkungen zur aktuellen Gesetzesänderung (Button-Lösung).
die antwort kann ich leider nicht hier reinkopieren, aber steht im prinzip alles auch auf deren website.
grüßchen


----------



## elsor (13 Juni 2012)

ach ja... das hier hatte ich gestern auch noch zu dieser angelegenheit gefunden: http://www.ciao.de/qiones_marktforschung_de__Test_8838858
scheint mir, als wären die neu, nun sind einige reingefallen und so langsam häufen sich die negativen Internetauskünfte!
so sind wenigstens die nächsten gewarnt


----------



## iriegirl (13 Juni 2012)

elsor schrieb:


> auf jeden fall macht das sinn, um so mehr sich melden um so schneller stehen die auf deren abzockerliste! die emailadresse ist " [email protected] " betreff: verbraucherschutz kostenfalle internet!


 
Ich hab denen jetzt auch einmal eine Email mit meiner Korrespondenz mit unseren Freunden geschickt... Ich bin jetzt schon schadenfroh!


----------



## Goblin (13 Juni 2012)

Man könnte auch mal die Bank informieren. Viele Banken mögen solche Kunden gar nicht. Wie man das macht wurde hier schon oft erkärt


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2012)

elsor schrieb:


> BMELV .... die haben mir heute schon geantwortet!
> Brauchen wir nicht zahlen den Mist





elsor schrieb:


> die antwort kann ich leider nicht hier reinkopieren, aber steht im prinzip alles auch auf deren website


Wieso? Kam die Antwort per Rauchzeichen oder ist sie bereits gelöscht? Ich glaube kaum, dass das Ministerium der Frau Aigner sich zu einer abschließenden Rechtsberatung nieder lässt. Was die auf ihren Seiten haben, steht hier im Forum übrigens schon lange drin.


----------



## iriegirl (13 Juni 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Man könnte auch mal die Bank informieren. Viele Banken mögen solche Kunden gar nicht. Wie man das macht wurde hier schon oft erkärt


Goblin, habe ich getan, hab der Commerzbank eine Email geschickt, bisher kam von denen aber keine Reaktion.
Als ich der Firma mitteilte, dass ich ihre Bank über ihre Machenschaften informiert habe kam nur zurück, dass sie sehr verwundert sind, weil sie gar kein deutsches Konto hätten und ich mich bloß mit Verleumdungen zurück halten soll, weil sonst Klage, bla, blubb....


----------



## Megger1986 (13 Juni 2012)

Die haben defintiv ein Konto bei einer deutsche Bank, denn ich habe ebenfalls in der Rechnung von denen die Bankverbindung zur Commerzbank erhalten.


----------



## Goblin (13 Juni 2012)

Kannst Du mal die Bankverbindung hier rein stellen


----------



## Megger1986 (13 Juni 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal die Bankverbindung hier rein stellen


 
Darf man die hier öffentlich bekanntgeben ???


----------



## Goblin (13 Juni 2012)

Eigentlich schon,aber frag zur Sicherheit lieber einen Admin hier


----------



## Megger1986 (13 Juni 2012)

Denke ich werde die Bankverbidnung hier nicht öffentlich schreiben, da ich bereits Ausschnitte aus EMails hier veröffentlicht hatte und ich daraufhin weitere Drohmails bekommen habe das die Einträge sofort zu löschen sind.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2012)

Das mit der Bank ist immer so eine Sache, der man durchaus skeptisch ggü. stehen sollte. Das öffentliche Nennen der Kontonummer ist unproblematisch, da die nicht schützenswert ist. Das Aufrufen zum Boykott aber schon, siehe z. B. > HIER <.


----------



## iriegirl (13 Juni 2012)

naja, indirekt haben wir ja zum Boykott aufgerufen bzw darüber gesprochen, dass wir uns bei der Bank beschweren wollen oder schon haben 

Megger, ich glaube das Ding ist, dass die Rechnung von einer anderen Firma ausgestellt wurde und nicht von dem Mafo Institut selbst. Guck mal auf den Kontoinhaber! Deswegen die blöde Antwort von Q. auf meine email, dass sie gar kein deutsches Konto hätten!

edit: wie clever! Wenn die Commerzbank bei ihrem Kunden nachfragt, können die sagen: wir wissen von nichts, wir treiben nur das Geld für Firma xy ein... Tssss...


----------



## Megger1986 (13 Juni 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> Megger, ich glaube das Ding ist, dass die Rechnung von einer anderen Firma ausgestellt wurde und nicht von dem Mafo Institut selbst. Guck mal auf den Kontoinhaber! Deswegen die blöde Antwort von Q. auf meine email, dass sie gar kein deutsches Konto hätten!


 
Also meine Rechnung baut sich wie folgt auf (Abkürzungen):
E-Mail Absender = Qi.
Briefkopf = Qe.
Kontoinhaber = Qu.
In der Fußeile wird nochmals Qe. so wie gfp-deu. erwähnt

Also stecken in einer Rechnung ganze 4 (!) Firmen / Portale oder was auch immer.
Neben der Rechnung wurde noch eine weitere PDF-Datei mitgeschickt, die nochmal in kleinster Schriftgröße alle möglichen Vertragsdaten enthält, u.a. eine IP-Adresse von meiner Anmeldung und sogar mein Passwort = unverschlüsselt !


Bisher sind wir ja nur 3 (?) Leute die Probleme mit Q. hatten, oder sind jemandem noch weitere Fälle bekannt?

@iriegirl: bis wann sollst du denn die Rechnung bezahlen? Bin ja mal gespannt was du für Mails bekommst wenn du über der Frist bist.


----------



## iriegirl (13 Juni 2012)

Megger1986 schrieb:


> Also meine Rechnung baut sich wie folgt auf (Abkürzungen):
> E-Mail Absender = Qi.
> Briefkopf = Qe.
> Kontoinhaber = Qu.
> In der Fußeile wird nochmals Qe. so wie gfp-deu. erwähnt


 
Bei mir dasselbe. Lustig ist, dass ich in der PDF, die der Rechnungsmail anhing, mit einem falschen Namen angesprochen werde.
Also scheint es noch mindestens eine Dame zu geben, die die Rechnung bekommen hat 



Megger1986 schrieb:


> ... eine weitere PDF-Datei mitgeschickt, die nochmal in kleinster Schriftgröße alle möglichen Vertragsdaten enthält, u.a. eine IP-Adresse von meiner Anmeldung und sogar mein Passwort = unverschlüsselt !


 
Auch hier dasselbe. Hier ist mein Benutzername falsch geschrieben worden. Anscheinend ist die Sekretärin nicht besonders sorgfältig bei Erstellen der Rechnungen und bösen Briefe...



Megger1986 schrieb:


> @iriegirl: bis wann sollst du denn die Rechnung bezahlen? Bin ja mal gespannt was du für Mails bekommst wenn du über der Frist bist.


 
4 Tage habe ich noch, bis zum 17.6. Hab schon ganz doll Angst


----------



## Megger1986 (13 Juni 2012)

Na dann halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden was die so schreiben


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2012)

Kinners ....
buchstabiert mal das Wort "G E D U L D" so ungefähr 50x für den Anfang ...


----------



## Megger1986 (13 Juni 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Kinners ....
> buchstabiert mal das Wort "G E D U L D" so ungefähr 50x für den Anfang ...



Das tuen wir, ging ja nur um Erfahrungsaustausch


----------



## Schlaumeier99 (14 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich mal mal geschaut und *rechtlich* ist das Ganze nicht ganz klar! Es gibt Urteile wo die Kostenhinweise von Anbietern von sogenannten Abofallen (IContent) völlig ausreichend waren und das von Gerichten auch bestätigt bekommen haben.

Ich sehe das rechtlich so das man sich da in einer Grauzone bewegt. Ich würde abwarten... und Tee trinken


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2012)

Wo geschaut?


----------



## Schlaumeier99 (14 Juni 2012)

*Rechtsprechung von Fernabsatzverträgen*

Die Wirksamkeit der Verträge von Outlets.de wurde vom *Amtsgericht Frankfurt,Aktenzeichen 32 C 764/10 – 84 sowie Amtsgericht Witten, Aktenzeichen 2 C 585/10* überprüft und bestätigt. Gemäß der Ansicht des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt ist der Kostenhinweis bei Outlets.de „deutlich, ausdrücklich und gut sichtbar“.
Im Urteil heißt es: „(...) zwischen den Parteien ist ein Dienstleistungsvertrag wirksam zustande gekommen.“ Hinsichtlich der Preisgestaltung heisst es im Urteil des Amtsgerichts Witten: „Angesichts der Gestaltung der Internetseite hat das Gericht keine Bedenken, dass ein urchschnittsverbraucher den Hinweis unter der Rubrik 'Vertragsinformation' entsprechend wahrnehmen kann.“

Da gibt es noch etliche Urteile von anderen Gerichten die das auch bestätigen. Und dabei hat outlet nur den Kostenhinweis auf der Anmeldeseite. Qi..... hat zusätzlich noch einen Link "Kosten" auf der Startseite.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juni 2012)

Schlaumeier99 schrieb:


> Die Wirksamkeit der Verträge von Outlets.de wurde vom *Amtsgericht Frankfurt,Aktenzeichen 32 C 764/10 – 84 sowie Amtsgericht Witten, Aktenzeichen 2 C 585/10* überprüft und bestätigt.


Ja, das ist halt genau das, was man auf einschlägigen Seiten immer wieder liest um dem ehrenwerten Abofallenstellergewerbe eine vermeintlich rechtliche Grundlage zu verschaffen.

Der Unsinn liegt in der Formulierung, weil ein Urteil nicht das ganze schräge Konstrukt um das Zustandekommen des Vertrages als rechtmäßig adelt. Vor Gericht werden ganz konkrete Fälle behandelt. Daneben gibt es ein ziemlich blödes Problem: Die aktuelle Rechtsprechung weiß Abofallen durchaus entsprechend zu würdigen.

Wobei es durchaus auch eine strafrechtliche Komponente gibt. Wenn Du Deine Brötchen allerdings so verdienen willst, ist das Deine Sache. Wobei "verdienen" eigentlich das völlig falsche Wort in diesem Zusammenhang ist...


----------



## Hippo (14 Juni 2012)

Schon mal was von Trophäenurteilen gelesen Du Schlaumeier?
Und wie man sie bekommen kann?
Mach mal ´nen Anfängerkurs in Zivilrecht ...
Die Dinger sind das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie gedruckt sind.


----------



## Megger1986 (14 Juni 2012)

ich finde es schon alleine sehr merkwürdig, wenn bestimmte Internetseiten irgendwelche Auszüge von Gerichtsurteilen auf ihrer Seite veröffentlichen.
Das deutet doch schon darauf hin, dass es bereits unzufriedene "Kunden" gegeben hat.


----------



## Hippo (14 Juni 2012)

Ne, das deutet darauf hin, daß bestimmte Internetseiten ganz genau wissen daß sie grundsätzlich illegal arbeiten und für ihre Mahnpupse entsprechende Einschüchterungsmunition benötigen auf die man sich dann beziehen kann ...
Und dann wird eben ein sogenanntes "Trophäenurteil" provoziert und schon kann man unbedarften Opfern einheizen...
...und der obrigkeitshörige und justizunerfahrene Normalbürger fällt drauf rein


----------



## Schlaumeier99 (14 Juni 2012)

Das würde ja bedeuten dass Gerichtsurteile nichts wert sind solange sie gegen etwas sind was mir nicht gefällt. Auf der einen Seite sind "Pro-User Urteile" ok., aber "Negativ-Urteile" sind das Papier nicht wert ..! Das ist doch blödsinn! Ich glaube da macht man sich das doch etwas zu einfach.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juni 2012)

Schlaumeier99 schrieb:


> Das ist doch blödsinn! Ich glaube da macht man sich das doch etwas zu einfach.


So einfach ist das tatsächlich nicht. Aber man muss sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass mit den Urteilen zunächst nur konkrete Einzelfälle abgehandelt werden. Natürlich ist es argumentativ eine Hilfe, mit einem Aktenzeichen wedeln zu können, aber wenn das AG Frankfurt zum Beispiel 2010 noch der Meinung war, dass die Preisangabe an verborgener Stelle genügt hat um wirksam in den Vertragsschluss einbezogen zu werden, hat es die Abofallen 2011 in einem anderen Kontext gesehen: AG Frankfurt/Main, 23.03.2011 - 29 C 2583/10

Die Abofallen geraten also ins richtige Licht und strafrechtliche Folgen hatte das ja auch schon.

Wer in einer Grauzone fischt, lotet Grenzen aus und darf sich nicht darüber wundern, wenn er sich plötzlich auf der falschen Seite dieser Grenze befindet.


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2012)

Tschuldigung, dass ich mich mit meinem genau 10.000 Posting einmische. Wie hat noch mal erst gestern der Herr Trittin in einem anderen Zusammenhang bei der ARD gesagt?


			
				Trittin schrieb:
			
		

> klagen kann jeder, auch Querulanten


 
(gemeint hat der Politiker das hinsichtlich der Klagen von E.ON & Co. wegen des aktuellen Milliardenausfalls.)


----------



## Megger1986 (14 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Tschuldigung, dass ich mich mit meinem genau 10.000 Posting einmische


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Teleton (14 Juni 2012)

> Auf der einen Seite sind "Pro-User Urteile" ok., aber "Negativ-Urteile" sind das Papier nicht wert ..!


Das ist aber so, weil es die fordernde Seite effektiv in der Hand hat Urteile zu verhindern. Die wenigsten Urteile sind Überraschungsentscheidungen, die meisten Gerichte zeigen durch Hinweise z.B. in der mündlichen Verhandlung an wohin die Sache geht. D.h. u.U. sind 100 Anläufe nötig um einen Treffer zu erhalten. In den Sachen die nicht gut laufen wird dann Klage einfach zurückgenommen.


----------



## Schlaumeier99 (14 Juni 2012)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> So einfach ist das tatsächlich nicht. Aber man muss sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass mit den Urteilen zunächst nur konkrete Einzelfälle abgehandelt werden. Natürlich ist es argumentativ eine Hilfe, mit einem Aktenzeichen wedeln zu können, aber wenn das AG Frankfurt zum Beispiel 2010 noch der Meinung war, dass die Preisangabe an verborgener Stelle genügt hat um wirksam in den Vertragsschluss einbezogen zu werden, hat es die Abofallen 2011 in einem anderen Kontext gesehen: AG Frankfurt/Main, 23.03.2011 - 29 C 2583/10


http://dejure.org/dienste/vernetzung/rechtsprechung?Text=29 C 2583/10

Natürlich sind Gerichtsurteile in der Regel Einzelfälle, aber auch in diesem Urteil wurde wieder deutlich: Die Preisangaben, so wie die dargestelt waren, reichten vollkommen aus. In diesem konkreten Fall war es nur nicht zu einem Vertrag gekommen weil "W_eder die Anmeldeseite noch andere zum Angebot der Beklagten gehörigen Webseiten unterscheiden sich inhaltlich von anderen kostenlosen Angeboten der betreffenden Software in einer Weise, die auf die Entgeltlichkeit gerade des Angebots der Beklagten schließen lassen würden"._

Ich weiß aus anderen Urteilen, die alle neueren Datums sind, das User vor Gericht verloren hatten weil gerade die Anmeldemaske "erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit" vom User abverlangt hätte, da er seine kompletten Daten, einschl. Geburtsdatum hatte eingeben müssen. *Das wäre üblicherweise bei einer kostenlosen Seite nicht der Fall*.... so die Urteilsbegründung.


----------



## Megger1986 (14 Juni 2012)

Schlaumeier99 schrieb:


> Ich weiß aus anderen Urteilen, die alle neueren Datums sind, das User vor Gericht verloren hatten weil gerade die Anmeldemaske "erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit" vom User abverlangt hätte, da er seine kompletten Daten, einschl. Geburtsdatum hatte eingeben müssen. *Das wäre üblicherweise bei einer kostenlosen Seite nicht der Fall*.... so die Urteilsbegründung.


 
Also ich finde es nicht außergewöhnlich das man seinen Namen, Geburtsdatum usw. angeben muss. Dies ist doch mittlerweile fast überall im Internet der Fall wo man sich registrieren muss. Und nur weil man seine kompletten daten angeben muss heißt es doch noch lange nicht das dort irgendwo Kosten versteckt sind. Merkwürdig wäre es wohl für die meisten User eher dann, wenn man seine Bankverbindung angeben müsste.

Ich muss ja jetzt mal direkt fragen: Wieso beschäftigst du dich so sehr mit diesen Urteilen und sprichst dich FÜR diese doch eher - ich nenne es mal merkwürdige Art und Weise an Geld zu kommen aus?


----------



## Schlaumeier99 (14 Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir sagen warum, weil es hier um ein Forum geht wo Leute zum Teil auch *Unterstützung und Hilfe* *erwarten*. Natürlich könnte ich auch plump, ohne Nachzudenken immer nur schreiben "Alles Abzocke, Betrüger, habe mich nie angemeldet... bla bla" Aber wem hilft das?

Ist es nicht nicht besser zu versuchen nach Wegen und Lösungen zu suchen damit anderen nicht auch ähnliches passiert?

Wenn du dich besser fühlst (Megger1986) schreibe einfach diese Hau-Drauf-Parolen "Azocker, Betrüger, usw." und ich werde dann (dir zuliebe) "Gefällt mir" anklicken und dich auch noch schriftlich loben!

Nur nochmal meine Frage. Wem hilft das?


----------



## Teleton (14 Juni 2012)

> Wem hilft das?


Allen die nicht zahlen, die dürfen nämlich ihr Geld behalten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juni 2012)

Schlaumeier99 schrieb:


> Die Preisangaben, so wie die dargestelt waren, reichten vollkommen aus.


Du hast die Urteilsbegründung nicht verstanden. Es geht darum, dass die AGB dem Seitenkontext entgegenstehen und Qiones bildet da keine Ausnahme. Damit sind auch die klassischen Merkmale einer Abofalle erfüllt und die Rechtsprechung weiß das inzwischen entsprechend zu würdigen. Ein strafrechtliches Nachspiel wäre sicher wünschenswert.


----------



## iriegirl (14 Juni 2012)

Schlaumeier99 schrieb:


> Nur nochmal meine Frage. Wem hilft das?


 
Ich bin in dem Fall eher für lautes Schreien von "Betrüger, nicht zahlen!" Wem hilft es, wenn hier in die andere Richtung Panik gemacht wird, dass der eingegangene "Vertrag" vielleicht doch rechtens sein könnte? Mag sein, dass es da immer noch auf den Einzelfall ankommt. Aber soll der Großteil der Leute, die in so einer Situation sind, einfach erst mal bezahen, weil sie Angst vor den Konsequenzen haben? Darauf spekulieren unseriöse Anbieter doch nur.

Ach und.. die Art und Weise wie ein bestimmter Herr hier anscheinend wichtige Teilsätze fettet, erinnert mich an bestimmte Emails, die ich vor kurzem erhalten habe...


----------



## Megger1986 (14 Juni 2012)

Ich kann iriegirl da nur zustimmen. Die eigentliche frage um die es ging war ja, ob man bei Quiones in eine Kostenfalle tappt oder ob die tatsächlich Anspruch auf ihr Geld haben wenn man sich registriert. Es ist zu vermuten das die meisten Leute von den 39 Euro überrascht sind. Als "Normalo" wird sich wohl kaum jemand auf Grund der Rechnung erstmal tagelang über Gesetze usw informieren sondern zahlen. Deshalb ist es gut das es Foren wie dieses gibt, wo man sich mit anderen Leuten austauschen kann.


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> ...erinnert mich an bestimmte Emails, die ich vor kurzem erhalten habe...


Das ist nicht nur dir aufgefallen. Wer so viel Zeit hat sich um "Nebengeräusche" zu kümmern, dessen Geschäft läuft womöglich nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2012)

Schlaumeier99 schrieb:


> Qiones hat zusätzlich noch einen Link "Kosten" auf der Startseite.


Was ist denn genau der Grund, warum der Webdesigner so wenig Platz für eine deutliche Preisinformation zur Verfügung hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> dessen Geschäft läuft womöglich nicht wirklich gut.


Ich spekuliere auf unerfüllte Hoffnungen, die man sich seitens Qiones gemacht haben könnte, was die Zahlungsmoral der bösen bösen "Kunden" angeht 
Aber auf einer gemähten Wiese findet man halt nicht mehr allzu viel Gras.


----------



## Megger1986 (18 Juni 2012)

Hat von den betroffenen Leuten die sich hier gemeldet haben schon jemand weitere Mails bekommen?
Ich hab von denen am 08.06.2012 und am 09.06.2012 etwas gehört und seitdem ist (zum Glück) Funkstille.


----------



## nexena2009 (18 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt das selbe problem..hatte mich mal angemeldet,nach 2wochen kam auch eine rechnung,natürlich nur per mail
heute kam dann von Quartum GmbH - Forderungsmanagement eine mail,wo sie schon anfangen zudrohen,und mahnkosten drauf geschlagen haben.
nun hab ich doch etwas angst bekommen,soll ich nun bezahlen oder nicht??
danke für eure antworten


----------



## Megger1986 (18 Juni 2012)

nexena2009 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe jetzt das selbe problem..hatte mich mal angemeldet,nach 2wochen kam auch eine rechnung,natürlich nur per mail
> heute kam dann von Quartum GmbH - Forderungsmanagement eine mail,wo sie schon anfangen zudrohen,und mahnkosten drauf geschlagen haben.


 

Bist du immernoch angemeldet oder hast du dich wieder abgemeldet und direkt danach kam die Rechnung?


----------



## nexena2009 (18 Juni 2012)

Megger1986 schrieb:


> Bist du immernoch angemeldet oder hast du dich wieder abgemeldet und direkt danach kam die Rechnung?


hallo Megger1986
am 10.6.bekam ich die rechnung,habe direkt gekündigt..
es kam auch eine antwort,das kündigung ab dem 9.7 rechtskräftig ist,da ja angeblich ein monat einzuhalten wäre.
heute kam dann von *Quartum GmbH - Forderungsmanagement eine mahnung*​


----------



## Megger1986 (18 Juni 2012)

nexena2009 schrieb:


> hallo Megger1986
> am 10.6.bekam ich die rechnung,habe direkt gekündigt..


 
Das verstehe ich leider noch nicht so ganz:
Du hast gekündigt nachdem du die Rechnung bekommen hast oder schon vorher?




nexena2009 schrieb:


> es kam auch eine antwort,das kündigung ab dem 9.7 rechtskräftig ist,da ja angeblich ein monat einzuhalten wäre.


 
Soweit ich weiß hat man ein 14 tägiges Widerrufsrecht, deshalb kommt mir dieses Datum 09.07.2012 etwas merkwürdig vor.


----------



## nexena2009 (18 Juni 2012)

Megger1986 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich leider noch nicht so ganz:
> Du hast gekündigt nachdem du die Rechnung bekommen hast oder schon vorher?
> 
> 
> ...


soll ich dir das am besten mal koppieren?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Juni 2012)

nexena2009 schrieb:


> nun hab ich doch etwas angst bekommen,soll ich nun bezahlen oder nicht??


Leider dürfen wir dir hier nicht raten tue dies oder das, weil...


BenTigger schrieb:


> Im Forum dürfen wir keine Rechtsberatungen durchführen, da wir keine Erlaubnis dazu haben.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz


 
Aber ein Hinweis darf erlaubt sein: 





Teleton schrieb:


> Allen die nicht zahlen, die dürfen nämlich ihr Geld behalten.


----------



## nexena2009 (18 Juni 2012)

nexena2009 schrieb:


> soll ich dir das am besten mal koppieren?


also,ich habe die rechnung bekommen,und dan direkt gekündigt..darauf hin kam das hier:
wir bedauern, dass Sie nicht länger Mitglied bei uns sein möchten. Jedoch respektieren wir Ihre Entscheidung und haben Ihre Kündigung zur Kenntnis genommen. Die Kündigungsfrist beträgt laut unseren AGBs 4 Wochen und wird somit 09.07.2012 wirksam. Leider entbindet das Sie nicht aus der Verpflichtung aus dem Vertrag den Sie mit uns abgeschlossen haben. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
B. W.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Juni 2012)

Auch wenn schwer fällt, bitte keinen Namen nennen!

@nexena2009, wolltest du den Vertrag überhaupt? Du schreibst was von Kündigen aber kündigen kann man nur gültige Verträge! Widerruf wäre womöglich das Zauberwort aber das ist hier auch egal:


			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf nicht am Wortlaut der Erklärung kleben. Wenn eindeutig ist dass eine sofortige Beendigung des Vertrages erfolgen soll muss die Erklärung so ausgelegt werden, dass das erkennbare Ziel erreicht wird. Eine scheinbare Kündigung kann daher auch ein Rücktritt oder ein Widerruf sein. Siehe z.B.http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1955


Wann wurde dir denn die Widerrufsbelehrung zur dauerhaften Speicherung übermittelt?


----------



## nexena2009 (18 Juni 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Auch wenn schwer fällt, bitte keinen Namen nennen!
> 
> @nexena2009, wolltest du den Vertrag überhaupt? Du schreibst was von Kündigen aber kündigen kann man nur gültige Verträge! Widerruf wäre womöglich das Zauberwort aber das ist hier auch egal:
> Wann wurde dir denn die Widerrufsbelehrung zur dauerhaften Speicherung übermittelt?


Also,ich habe jetzt nochmal genau geguckt..ich habe mich am 25.5 angemeldet,da ich nach der anmeldung auf der seite aber auch nicht weiter kam,habe ichs vergessen,da ich nix von den anmeldegebühren gelesen habe.am 10.6 dann die rechnung,und hab natürlich direkt gekündigt..auf der rechnung stand der betrag von 39 euro zahlbar is 17.6
heute direkt schon mahnabteilung und es sind schon 42euro


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Juni 2012)

nexena2009 schrieb:


> heute direkt schon mahnabteilung und es sind schon 42euro


Ja, das sind die gängigen Methoden in diesem "Genre".
So wird es dann weiter gehen:
http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/
Irgendwann bieten sie dann Ratenzahlung an und/oder gehen auch wieder mit der Forderung runter. Das ist dann ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass der Betreiber sich im Klaren darüber ist, dass es mit der Rechtmäßigkeit solcher Forderungen nicht weit her ist.
Die Widerrufsbelehrung genügt wohl immer noch nicht den aktuellen Anforderungen. Fristen würden erst mit einer wirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung anlaufen...

p.s.: Aus Qeex wurde zwischenzeitlich Qexx - Das ist natürlich witzig, wenn man wissen will, wer wann warum einen Vertrag mit wem abgeschlossen haben will


----------



## Goblin (18 Juni 2012)

Versteckte Kosten sind kein Vertragsbestandteil. Kostenhinweise in den AGB sind unwirksam. Ein seriöser Shop hat es nicht nötig,kritischen "Kunden" mit Strafanzeigen oder ähnlichem Dummfug zu drohen

Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein Geld behalten


PS - Die Widerrufsbelehrung muss übrigens eine Ladungsfähige Anschrift enthalten

Seriöse Shops schicken auch keine Trolle durch diverse Foren um die Leute irre zu machen


----------



## nexena2009 (18 Juni 2012)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ja, das sind die gängigen Methoden in diesem "Genre".
> So wird es dann weiter gehen:
> http://www.kalletaler-dreieck.de/
> Irgendwann bieten sie dann Ratenzahlung an und/oder gehen auch wieder mit der Forderung runter. Das ist dann ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass der Betreiber sich im Klaren darüber ist, dass es mit der Rechtmäßigkeit solcher Forderungen nicht weit her ist.
> ...


Also warte ich jetzt erstmal ab und reagiere nicht!!!!??


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Juni 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Wer nicht zahlt,kann sein geld behalten


----------



## Megger1986 (18 Juni 2012)

nexena2009 schrieb:


> Also warte ich jetzt erstmal ab und reagiere nicht!!!!??



Und als Tipp, hab ich hier gelernt  verzichte auf "brieffreundschaften"


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2012)

Jaja ... 
Das war aber eine schwere Geburt liebes Meggerchen ....


----------



## Megger1986 (18 Juni 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Jaja ...
> Das war aber eine schwere Geburt liebes Meggerchen ....



Aus Fehlern lernt man aber ich glaube ohne die Tipps würde ich noch heute hin und her schreiben.


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2012)

... wohl wahr


----------



## elsor (19 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso? Kam die Antwort per Rauchzeichen oder ist sie bereits gelöscht? Ich glaube kaum, dass das Ministerium der Frau Aigner sich zu einer abschließenden Rechtsberatung nieder lässt. Was die auf ihren Seiten haben, steht hier im Forum übrigens schon lange drin.


rauchzeichen, ist klar. die antwort kam als pdf und ich habe keine lust den kram abzutippen.
und es war auch keine rechtsberatung sondern lediglich ein brief in dem nochmal in schönschrift steht, was man auch auf den seite finden kann,
nur dass er hinsichtlich der neuerungen etwas ausführlicher war als die webseite.
erst lesen, dann ironisch antworten^^


----------



## elsor (19 Juni 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> Goblin, habe ich getan, hab der Commerzbank eine Email geschickt, bisher kam von denen aber keine Reaktion.
> Als ich der Firma mitteilte, dass ich ihre Bank über ihre Machenschaften informiert habe kam nur zurück, dass sie sehr verwundert sind, weil sie gar kein deutsches Konto hätten und ich mich bloß mit Verleumdungen zurück halten soll, weil sonst Klage, bla, blubb....


 
Die sind einfach nur panne


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2012)

elsor schrieb:


> erst lesen, dann ironisch antworten^^


Keine Angst, hier wird alles gelesen und Ironie darf ja wohl noch vorbehalten sein.


----------



## Megger1986 (19 Juni 2012)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob bereits jemand erneut angemahnt wurde weil noch keine Zahlung erfolgt ist.

Übrigens hab ich gerade folgende Bewertung gefunden:
http://www.ciao.de/qiones_marktforschung_de__Test_8840938

Die Userin hat schon sage und schreibe 1 Bewertung erfasst, da könnte man schnell auch denken das jemand bestimmtes dahinter steckt. Zumal in der Bewertung nur auf den Beitrag von "Emmerdinger" eingegangen wird, jedoch überhaupt nicht auf Qiones. Schlau wird man durch den Beitrag jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2012)

http://www.presseportal.de/story_rss.htx?nr=669346


> Firmen lassen Internetforen manipulieren


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Juni 2012)

Megger1986 schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich gerade folgende Bewertung gefunden:
> http://www.ciao.de/qiones_marktforschung_de__Test_8840938
> 
> Die Userin hat schon sage und schreibe 1 Bewertung erfasst, da könnte man schnell auch denken das jemand bestimmtes dahinter steckt. Zumal in der Bewertung nur auf den Beitrag von "Emmerdinger" eingegangen wird, jedoch überhaupt nicht auf Qiones. Schlau wird man durch den Beitrag jedenfalls nicht.


Dann sollte man sich den Beitrag noch mal durchlesen: 





elsor schrieb:


> ...das hier hatte ich gestern auch noch zu dieser angelegenheit gefunden: http://www.ciao.de/qiones_marktforschung_de__Test_8838858


Leider ist der Nutzer nicht mehr bei ciao.de angemeldet, was aber nichts mit Qiones zu tun hat sondern mit der Tatsache, dass ciao.de gerade den Besitzer wechselt und alle Kundendaten, bei denen kein Widerspruch erfolgt ist, an den neuen Inhaber weiter gibt.


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2012)

Märchenstunde abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/märchenstunde.39155/


----------



## Megger1986 (20 Juni 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> 4 Tage habe ich noch, bis zum 17.6. Hab schon ganz doll Angst


 

Und, gab´s schon ne weitere Mahnung?


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2012)

Ne, jetzt kommt der schwarze Mann und mach "BUH"


----------



## bernhard (20 Juni 2012)

Neue Leimrute: http://www.studenteninserate.de/pro...ndesweit-gesucht-nebenjobs-essen.d.46988.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Juni 2012)

Der "direkte Draht in die jeweilige Marketingabteilung" ist schon interessant. Ich dachte, das sind "Buchhändler"...


----------



## Goblin (20 Juni 2012)

Ob denen wohl die Felle wegschwimmen ? Spamen im Moment das ganze Netz mit diesem Schrott voll


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2012)

Interessant auch die Kontaktdaten:


> Kontaktinformationen
> *Ort und Land:* 84032 Altdorf


Das ist ein Dorf bei Landshut und da ich dort Freunde habe, werde ich denen doch mal gucken anschaffen.

Einfach zum quieksen:





> Qexx Internetdienste Ltd.
> Dekan-Wagner-Str. 3
> 84032 Altdorf


----------



## iriegirl (21 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Interessant auch die Kontaktdaten:
> Das ist ein Dorf bei Landshut und da ich dort Freunde habe, werde ich denen doch mal gucken anschaffen.
> Einfach zum quieksen:


 
Eine Firma von solch internationalem Format hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt... Und vorallem größer. Aber für ebooks braucht man ja nicht wirklich viel Lagerraum... 



Megger1986 schrieb:


> Und, gab´s schon ne weitere Mahnung?


 
Bis jetzt noch nicht, obwohl ich ja schon 4 Tage "drüber" bin. Rechne aber minütlich damit. Das Problem ist, dass es mich jetzt schon in den Fingern juckt, etwas Freches zu antworten... aber die Energie spare ich mir lieber.


----------



## Goblin (21 Juni 2012)

Das ist mit Sicherheit nur irgendeine Fakeadresse oder Briefkasten


----------



## dvill (21 Juni 2012)

Jetzt auch mal echte Erfahrungsberichte: http://www.ciao.de/qiones_marktforschung_de__Test_8842033


----------



## Hippo (21 Juni 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> ... etwas Freches zu antworten... aber die Energie spare ich mir lieber.


Wenn Du das tust fühl Dir fürchterlich auf die Finger geklopft ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (21 Juni 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es mich jetzt schon in den Fingern juckt, etwas Freches zu antworten... aber die Energie spare ich mir lieber.


Das hätte in etwa denselben Effekt, als wenn du einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt.....


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt auch mal echte Erfahrungsberichte: http://www.ciao.de/qiones_marktforschung_de__Test_8842033


Inhalte heute:





> zu diesem Bericht liegt uns eine Beschwerde eines Betroffenen vor, weshalb Ciao den Bericht hier nicht abbildet.


Das Original ist noch für eine Restzeit im Google-Cache zu finden: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ung_de__Test_8842033&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


----------



## dvill (24 Juni 2012)

Aus dem Handelsregister:





> Amtsgericht Charlottenburg (Berlin).
> Aktenzeichen: HRB 142632 B 	Bekannt gemacht am: 22.06.2012 12:00 Uhr
> 
> In () gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Geschäftszweiges erfolgen ohne Gewähr.
> ...


----------



## Goblin (24 Juni 2012)

Und schon hat man seine eigene Inkassokasperbude...


----------



## Megger1986 (24 Juni 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Und schon hat man seine eigene Inkassokasperbude...



Jep, aber unter dem Namen werden ja schon seit Anfang an (bei mir das erste mal Ende Mai/anfang juni) mahnungen und Drohungen wegen forumsbeiträge versendet. Ich hab mittlerweile das Gefühl das ich die Geburtsstunde von qiones miterlebt hab und wohl der erste Betroffene User gewesen bin der sich zu Wort gemeldet hat.

Interessant finde ich vor allem wie aufmerksam die beteiligten sind was irgendwelche negativbeiträge betrifft. Innerhalb kürzester zeit melden die sich ja zu Wort oder lassen die Beiträge löschen wie im aktuellen Beispiel bei ciao. Sowas macht man doch nur wenn man etwas zu verbergen hat!

Was kostet eigentlich so eine Eintragung im Handelsregister? Die diskussion über quiones gibt es sich mittlerweile seit 3 Wochen hier im Forum als ich mich zum ersten mal zu Wort gemeldet hab. Eigentlich hätten die beteiligten doch auf Grund der Diskussion hier merken müssen das die Geschäftsidee frühzeitig als Kostenfalle erkannt wurde. Wundert mich deshalb das mittlerweile sogar quartum als GmbH gelistet ist. Um das Geld reinzubekommen scheinen also doch recht viele Leute zu bezahlen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2012)

Megger1986 schrieb:


> Was kostet eigentlich so eine Eintragung im Handelsregister?


Nicht viel:
http://www.immobilienscout24.de/de/gewerbe2/dienstleistungen/ges_form/kosten_gg.jsp


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2012)

http://www.vzhh.de/recht/31499/Nebenverdienste Liste.pdf


> Erwerb des Ebooks „Geldverdienen als Proband Testperson/Proband“ für 39 €, Verdienst ungewiss; Erreichbarkeit nur über 0900 Nummer


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.vzhh.de/recht/31499/Nebenverdienste Liste.pdf


betrifft


> Gesellschaft für Produktforschung *gfp-deu*tschland(de)





Megger1986 schrieb:


> meine Rechnung
> 
> In der Fußeile wird nochmals Qe. so wie *gfp-d**eu*. erwähnt


Noch Fragen?


----------



## dvill (28 Juni 2012)

Vielleicht Fragen an Google?


----------



## Goblin (28 Juni 2012)

Die Rechnung für die tolle "Dienstleistung" sie übrigens so aus



> Qiones Marktforschung
> 
> Max Musterman
> Musterstrasse 34
> ...


 

Den Mailanhang der den Vertrag enthalten soll hab ich sicherheitshalber mal nicht geöffnet

[Mod-Edit: Bankdaten anonymisiert]


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2012)

Das ist nun mal frech: http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/forum/vermischtes/schlecker-mitarbeiter-23709768.html


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2012)

Und der passende Kommentar von helmand lies nicht lange auf sich warten. Übrigens halte ich persönlich sowohl das Web des Berliner Anbieters als auch dessen Geschäftsidee für eine Luftnummer - genauso wie einen unbeschrifteten Briefkasten. Nicht beschriftete Briefkästen gibt es übrigens auch in Altdorf und sonst nix zum quieksen:


----------



## iriegirl (2 Juli 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal frech: http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/forum/vermischtes/schlecker-mitarbeiter-23709768.html


Da ist "Manuela" ja wieder! Wie kann man nur so unkreativ sein? Und auch bei der Briefkastenbeschriftung hätte man sich ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben können! 

Ich habe übrigens - trotz dass ich mit meiner Zahlung nun über 2 Wochen im Verzug bin - noch keine Mahnung erhalten. Sollte meine böse Widerspruchsemail doch etwas bewirkt haben? Ich zweifle allerdings nicht daran, dass da noch irgendwas nachkommt... Bin gespannt!


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juli 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens - trotz dass ich mit meiner Zahlung nun über 2 Wochen im Verzug bin - noch keine Mahnung erhalten. Sollte meine böse Widerspruchsemail doch etwas bewirkt haben? Ich zweifle allerdings nicht daran, dass da noch irgendwas nachkommt... Bin gespannt!


Kommt noch. Die warten erst mal einige Zeit ab, bis es sich lohnt, ihre "Mahnmaschine" anzuwerfen......


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2012)

Es tut sich was. Bevor es verschwindet, hier der letzte Stand aus dem Google-Cache:


> [01] Wieso erhalte ich eine Mahnung von der Quartum GmbH?
> 
> Sie hatten sich für die Nutzung des Internetportals "gfp-deutschland.de" oder "qiones-marktforschung.de angemeldet und auf diese Weise einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag über die Nutzung aller der auf den Internetseiten hinterlegten Inhalte, der Eintragung in eine Bewerberdatendank sowie über den Download des Ratgebers „Geld verdienen als Testperson - Proband“ als PDF, abgeschlossen.
> 
> Die Betreiberin der Webseiten hat die Forderungen gegen die Nutzer der Internetportale an die Quartum GmbH abgetreten, nachdem auf deren Rechnungen nicht reagiert wurde. Deswegen mahnt die Quartum GmbH - Forderungsmanagement die offen stehenden Forderungen in eigenem Namen an.


Und das im Rahmen des "Konzerninkassos."


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2012)

Ein Dokument für die Erledigung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten ist noch verfügbar:

http://www.quartum.de/images/pdf/eidesstattliche versicherung.pdf


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Ein Dokument für die Erledigung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten ist noch verfügbar:
> 
> http://www.quartum.de/images/pdf/eidesstattliche versicherung.pdf


Ist offline. Bitte per Mail an mich.


----------



## Marc Dullin (3 Juli 2012)

Da wir hier über ..... und ....... ja nicht schreiben dürfen,
mache ich für beide Firmen immer.......   . 
Wen von euch allen ist eigentlich aufgefallen das die firma......
ihre seite öfters bearbeitet?
ich für meinen Teil hätte niemals auf den knopf ganz unten gedrückt (jetzt Kostenpflichtig anmelden)
findet ihr das nicht auch komisch (((=
das haben die nun schnell geändert, damit Sat1 bzw. Akte2012 nichts rausbekommt (=
nun können se wirklich sagen sie hätte uns mehrmals darauf hingewiesen (((=
Aber keine Panik nun kriegen, denn auch die allerbesten Betrüger, machen maaaal einen fehler,
und einen dieser fehler habe ich nun auf einem usb stick verstaut, sollte es vors gericht kommen.

(Ich hoffe das dieser Beitrag nun bleiben darf)
und die Firma..... nichts zu meckern hat (=


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2012)

Die Anschrift von Quartum findet sich im Handelsregister, bereits im Thread unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/rechnung-erhalten.39061/page-5#post-350207

Die Daten für den Direktor von "QEEX INTERNETDIENSTE LTD." im englischen Verzeichnis lauten:

http://company-director-check.co.uk/director/916938509

Das passt.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (3 Juli 2012)

Marc Dullin schrieb:


> Wen von euch allen ist eigentlich aufgefallen das die firma......
> ihre seite öfters bearbeitet?


 
Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt.
Das wird von der Nutzlosbranche oft genug zu deren Vorteil ausgenutzt.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2012)

Google findet Plagiate:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_nf=1....,cf.osb&fp=2cb54042af9d4df&biw=1514&bih=1066


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2012)

Jetzt haben die Schlaumeier von Qeex doch glatt die Sichtbarkeit des Preise hervorgehoben:

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&output=....,cf.osb&fp=2cb54042af9d4df&biw=1514&bih=1066

Im Google-Cache ist die alte Version, sonst kommt die neue.


----------



## iriegirl (5 Juli 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die Schlaumeier von Qeex doch glatt die Sichtbarkeit des Preise hervorgehoben:


Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Ich verstehe diese Handlung nicht so ganz.
Wer meldet sich denn dann da jetzt noch an???
Sind das Leute, die auf das "Vertrag innerhalb von 2 Wochen kündbar" reinfallen und mal "schauen" wollen? Denen dann bei Kündigung aber trotzdem die 39€ berechnet werden, weil sie ja die Möglichkeit hatten, das schwachsinnige ebook runterzuladen?
Oder haben unsere Freunde schon genug verdient und wollen jetzt so tun, als ob die bisherigen Opfer alle ordnungsgemäß über die Kosten informiert wurden, damit sie auch zahlen??


----------



## Goblin (5 Juli 2012)

> Oder haben unsere Freunde schon genug verdient und wollen jetzt so tun, als ob die bisherigen Opfer alle ordnungsgemäß über die Kosten informiert wurden, damit sie auch zahlen??


 
Genau so siehts aus. Rechtlich is das aber nicht so einfach. Es kommt darauf an wie die Seite zu Anmeldezeitpunkt ausah


----------



## dvill (5 Juli 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


Das könnte der Firmensprecher. Er hat sich extra hier im Forum angemeldet. Die letzte Zeit ist er aber so auffällig schweigsam.

Interessant wäre auch, warum das teure eBook inhaltlich so übereinstimmend ist mit seit Jahren frei verfügbaren Inhalten im Web:


dvill schrieb:


> Google findet Plagiate:
> 
> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&gs_nf=1....,cf.osb&fp=2cb54042af9d4df&biw=1514&bih=1066


Die frei verfügbare Seite gibt es seit 2008:

http://wayback.archive.org/web/quer...-ist-der-unterschied&count=40000&start_page=1


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt haben die Schlaumeier von Qeex doch glatt die Sichtbarkeit des Preise hervorgehoben...


Man könnte glatt meinen, der einseitige Dialog hier führte dazu. Dennoch kann angemerkt werden, dass Preisangaben in einem Fließtext womöglich nicht zulässig sind. Ich würde da noch ein wenig nachjustieren.



Goblin schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an wie die Seite zu Anmeldezeitpunkt ausah


Soeben sah das dann wie in der beigefügten, 3teiligen Screenshotmontage aus. Wer unten mit der Dateneingabe fertig ist, hat womöglich längst ausgeblendet, was oben drüber gestanden war. Nach meiner subjektiven Einschätzung (also meinem Bauchrausgefühl) wird der s. g. Empfängerhorizont immer noch manipuliert. Man beachte aber den Anmeldebutton-Button, auf dem heißt es:


> KOSTENPFLICHTIG ANMELDEN


----------



## elsor (9 Juli 2012)

iriegirl schrieb:


> Da ist "Manuela" ja wieder! Wie kann man nur so unkreativ sein? Und auch bei der Briefkastenbeschriftung hätte man sich ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben können!
> 
> Ich habe übrigens - trotz dass ich mit meiner Zahlung nun über 2 Wochen im Verzug bin - noch keine Mahnung erhalten. Sollte meine böse Widerspruchsemail doch etwas bewirkt haben? Ich zweifle allerdings nicht daran, dass da noch irgendwas nachkommt... Bin gespannt!


lach, irie du schreibst wunderbar !
manuela ist eben flexibel und arbeitet gern überall mal ein bißchen, am liebsten aber für qiones marktforschung 
ich habe übrigens auch noch nichts bekommen, aber bin mir sicher, noch etwas zu hören.


----------



## dvill (18 Juli 2012)

Haben die Schlaumeier schon fertig? Es ist so ruhig.


----------



## sascha (18 Juli 2012)

Ich warte auch noch auf diverse Antworten...


----------



## iriegirl (19 Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist auch noch keine Mahnung ins Haus (bzw. in den virtuellen Briefkasten) geflattert...


----------



## elsor (19 Juli 2012)

Also bei mir ist bis heute nichts mehr gekommen und ich bin schon seit einem Monat über der Zahlfrist.
Hatte übrigens nochmal ein wenig recherche betrieben und konnte in Erfahrung bringen, das das von Qiones Marktforschung beauftragte Quartum Forderungsmanagement dieselbe ip haben...so ein zufall aber auch! http://de.saferpage.de/quartum

wo ist eigentlich die manuela abgeblieben?


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2012)

sascha schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf diverse Antworten...


Wenn Du auch immer so pöhse Fragen stellst ...
... und dann noch mit soviel Fremdwörtern drin


----------



## dvill (27 Juli 2012)

http://www.marktforschung.de/inform...or-der-internetseite-qiones-marktforschungde/


> Der ADM Arbeitskreis Deutscher Markt- und Sozialforschungsinstitute e.V. warnt vor dem in England ansässigen Unternehmen Qeex Internetdienste Ltd. und vor dessen Angeboten auf der Website www.qiones-marktforschung.de. Auf dieser Website wird Interessenten die Vermittlung an Marktforschungsinstitute als Produkttester und Testkäufer angeboten und die damit vermeintlich verbundenen attraktiven Verdienstmöglichkeiten angepriesen. Für die Vermittlung wird allerdings zunächst eine Gebühr von 39 € fällig. Eine Vermittlungs- und Verdienstgarantie wird nicht gegeben.


----------



## Megger1986 (7 August 2012)

So, ich wollt mich doch auch mal wieder melden nachdem ich damals hier im Forum als erstes eine "Beschwerde" über die Seite zur Sprache gebracht hatbe 
Da ich ja damals so blöd war und dann nach kurzer "Brieffreundschaft" bezahlt habe da ich mich von den Quartum-Leuten stark unter Druck gesetzt gefühlt habe, habe ich bis heute zum Glück nichts mehr von denen gehört (sind ca. 2 Monate rum). Schade das anfang Juni die Quiones und Quartum - Seiten noch nicht so bekannt waren um hier solche ein eindeutigen Forumseinträge zu lesen wie zuletzt. Das hätte mich wohl eher davon abgehalten zu bezahlen. Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an alle die dazu beigetragen haben herauszufinden um welche Art von Unternehmen es sich handelt. Ich konnte immerhin meinen Beitrag dau leisten und den Stein zur Aufklärung ins Rollen bringen


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2012)

Megger1986 schrieb:


> Ich konnte immerhin meinen Beitrag dazu leisten...


...und damit anderen helfen, schneller zu wissen, worum es geht.


----------



## Quirli_bln (14 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.marktforschung.de/inform...or-der-internetseite-qiones-marktforschungde/


 
Liebe Leute, ich habe mich auf Stellenangebote im Netz (Quoka.de und kleinanzeigen-ebay.de) beworben bzw. Anfragen gestellt und es meldete sich die Gesellschaft für Produktforschung - GFP-Deutschland (ww.gfp-deutschland.de). Hab mich da nur angemeldet und bald ist das auch schnell wieder in vergessenheit geraten, da ich einen Job fand. Hab da nichts von gebührenpflichtig gesehen. Jetzt erhalte ich ne Mahnung (außergerichtliche)  ins Haus geflattert mit 39€ + 6€ Bearbeitungsgebühr. Kontoinhaber. ÜB an Quantum GmbH (Commerzbank). Absender des Schreibens ist Qeex Internetdienste Ltd. in Birmingham. Zweigstelle angeblich in Berlin. Die drohen mächtig. Bin also auch eine Betroffene von Abzocke im Netz. Die haben sich jetzt wohl umbenannt. Ich werde nicht zahlen und wohl einen Anwalt bemühen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 August 2012)

Den Anwalt würde ich mir sparen und den Müll einfach ignorieren.
Im Netz gibt es schon reichlich Warnungen vor den Gaunern.


----------



## Quirli_bln (14 August 2012)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Den Anwalt würde ich mir sparen und den Müll einfach ignorieren.
> Im Netz gibt es schon reichlich Warnungen vor den Gaunern.


 
danke für den link. habe mir die seite nochmal angeschaut von den gaunern..also stimmen tut es schon dass auf 39 euro hingewiesen wird. habs nur nicht angeklickt ;-( obs ein anwalt auch so sieht und man letztendlich doch der dumme ist?


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2012)

Quirli_bln schrieb:


> ... obs ein anwalt auch so sieht und man letztendlich doch der dumme ist?


Wie es deren Anwalt sieht ist pups und geklagt hat der Laden da nach unseren Informationen auch noch nicht ...
... warum wohl?


----------



## Quirli_bln (14 August 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wie es deren Anwalt sieht ist pups und geklagt hat der Laden da nach unseren Informationen auch noch nicht ...
> ... warum wohl?


 
ich warte dann einfach ab und zahle nicht bzw. nehme keinen anwalt. mir macht kopfschmerzen, dass die mit einem gerichtlichen mahnverfahren drohen wenn zahlung nicht innerhalb 5 tagen eingegangen ist :-((( Da steht Zusatzkosten dann 53€. Bei gerichtlicher Auseinandersetzung ca. 230€.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 August 2012)

Drohungen sind das tägliche Geschäft der Nutzlosen, in der Hoffnung, dass möglicht viel Opfer Nerven zeigen und lieber zahlen.
Wenn dich jemand auf der Straße anbettelt und deine Brieftasche will, dann rückst Du die ja auch nicht bereitwillig raus.
Also ignorier den Mist und lass dich nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## Quirli_bln (14 August 2012)

werd ich am besten machen halte euch auf dem laufenden. wird wohl bald wieder was an post reinschneien.


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2012)

Quirli_bln schrieb:


> ... dass die mit einem gerichtlichen mahnverfahren drohen wenn zahlung nicht innerhalb 5 tagen eingegangen ist ...


Und ich hau Dir den Hintern ganz fürchterlich aus wenn Du mir nicht binnen 5 Tagen einen guten Scotch ausgibst ...
... merkst was?


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2012)

Uiii so fiese Drohungen... OK komm her und du bekommst von mir einen guten Dram (innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage)


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2012)

no one ever puts only a dram in their glass


----------



## Quirli_bln (15 August 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und ich hau Dir den Hintern ganz fürchterlich aus wenn Du mir nicht binnen 5 Tagen einen guten Scotch ausgibst ...
> ... merkst was?


 

...garnicht nett


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2012)

genauso nett wie die Drohung mit dem Gericht ...
... und genauso wahrscheinlich


----------



## Megger1986 (12 September 2012)

knappe 3 Monate habe ich nix mehr gehört, heute flattert plötzlich ne Mail rein mit mehreren Links zu vermeintlichen Firmen die Produkttester suchen. Angesprochen werde ich mit "Liebes Mitglied" und "Liebe Jobsuchende". Zum einen ist die Mail auf Grund der Ansprache sehr unpersönlich und schließt auf ne Kettenmail, zum einen bin ich weder Mitglied noch Jobsuchend.


----------



## Hippo (12 September 2012)

Von Deinem speziellen Lieblingsladen?
Oder von wo ganz anders her?
Stell mal den Header hier ein


----------



## Megger1986 (12 September 2012)

Ich kann leider bei hotmail keine detaillierten Mail-Infos anzeigen lassen.
Absender ist "[email protected]" und im Betreff steht "Informationen der Qiones.Marktforschung"


----------



## Hippo (12 September 2012)

Na siehste so kümmern sie sich um Dich ...


----------



## BonScotch (16 September 2012)

HILFE!!


Hey Ihr! Ich wurde von den netten "Damen und Herren" von Qiones auch verarscht! Habe vor einigen wochen schon eure Beiträge hier gelesen, den "netten Herren" dort auch eine e-mail mit den Textbausteinen vom Verbraucherschutz geschrieben und auch eine Drohemail in total schlechtem Deutsch erhalten. Nun dachte ich der Spuk wäre vorbei, doch weit gefehlt...Nun haben sie mir eine E-mail geschrieben, in der Sie mir angekündigten, am 17 September (morgen!!!) ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einzuleiten....was tun??? Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2012)

BonScotch schrieb:


> ....was tun???


nix ...


BonScotch schrieb:


> Bitte helft mir!!!


Nimm Dir nen guten Dram und laß Dich kreuz-, wahl- oder leihweise von den Herrschaften ...
Das Lesen des Threads könnte auch helfen


----------



## BonScotch (16 September 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort Hippo! Den Threat habe ich schon vor Wochen durchgelesen, nur mit dieser E-Mail haben die mir wirklich Angst gemacht! Von so einer Mail wurde hier noch nicht berichtet...


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2012)

Ist ein üblicher Mahnpups mit dem üblichen Drohszenario
Nix worüber man sich hier größer Gedanken machen müßte

btw - threat heißt Bedrohung ...


----------



## Goblin (16 September 2012)

> nur mit dieser E-Mail haben die mir wirklich Angst gemacht


 
Das ist ja auch Sinn der Übung ! Wer eine echte Forderung hat klagt und verschickt kein albernen Mahnmüll. Setzt Dein Spamfilter und Deine Mülltonne drauf an,dann haste Ruhe vor dem Mist


----------



## hauseltr (17 September 2012)

...und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann drohen sie auch noch in hundert Jahren!


----------



## FeliiB (16 Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
auch ich bin "zu blöde" gewesen… Hab die ersten paar Rechnungen und Mahnungen ignoriert, bis es mir dann zuviel wurde und ich mich dann bei denen beschwert habe. Hat selbstverständlich nichts genützt außer ein paar weniger nette Worte von denen und dass Sie mir immer wieder gedroht haben, vor Gericht zu gehen und weiter fleißig Mahnungen geschrieben haben.

Heute habe ich dann eine Mail bekommen in der es heißt:

Sehr geehrte Frau xxx, um das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren abzuwenden, bitten wir Sie umgehned sich mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen!

Telefon 030 xxx

Hochachtungsvoll
Sebastian xxx
Sachbearbeiter
Quartum GmbH 

---------------------------------

Weil ich mich mit Datenschutz und so nicht genug auskenne, habe ich die Namen durch "xxx" ersetzt…

Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen? Ist bei einem von Euch schon weiter irgendwas passiert?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten und sende liebe Grüße


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Oktober 2012)

FeliiB schrieb:


> Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?


Überfliege doch mal die Texte ab der ersten Seite hier, zu dem Thema ist eigentlich alles schon mehrfach geschrieben worden.


hauseltr schrieb:


> ...und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann drohen sie auch noch in hundert Jahren!


 
Analog zu anderen Problemchen nehme ich gerne den Ratschlag hier von der VZHH her:


> Zahlen Sie nicht!​Bleiben Sie stur!​Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!​​> HIER <​


----------



## Goblin (16 Oktober 2012)

Wer eine echte Forderung hat kaspert nicht mit 385 Mahnungen rum,sondern klagt



> Ist bei einem von Euch schon weiter irgendwas passiert?


 
Das ist ihnen passiert


----------

